# Help with fish identification



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just adopted three fish from somebody my Dad works with. They were the last 3 fish in her tank so she just unloaded them to us. I was wondering if you guys could help me out with figuring out what they are. The one's fins are pretty well nipped so I have to keep a close eye on him. But the guy with the stripes intrigues me because I have never seen one like him. At first I thought he was a bengal loach, but this guys mouth is not facing downward. So let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fish two is a black skirt tetra,one is a type of tetra as well.The all three look in terrible shape so be prepared with frequent water changes to help them heal.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

1. white skirt tetra
2. black skirt tetra
3. possibly banded loach


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

susankat said:


> 1. white skirt tetra
> 2. black skirt tetra
> 3. possibly banded loach


See, i was originally thinking it was a bengal loach. but it doesn't have a downward facing mouth like i think most loaches have. also, this guy doesn't swim around the bottom like they would. he just swims around like a normal fish does. that's what puzzles me


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd go "royal banded" on #3 also. All three do look like they're on their way out. Poor guys..

As a side note. When I was setting up my tank back in the day, I put one pleco in, then added one clown loach etc, one at a time. When it was just the pleco and the loach, the pleco would "sit" upside down on the bottom of the filter and the loach started to just sit next to him on the ground, and eventually mimic'd his behavior by going upside down on the filter. My point being they're such a social animal they may have that tendency to mimic other animals like a mockingbird etc. He's got 10 buddies now and quit that upsidedown behavior long ago. He's back to his crackhead loach ways *banana dance*h/b


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Here you go, check out this link. Scroll down until you see Royal Banded Loach. Check out there eyes. See that silver in it. All the clowns I got had blacked out eyes like your guy. As they get healthier you'll see there pupils tighten up and they'll get that silver circle going. When you see that you'll know they're well on there way to recovery. Once you get everything worked out you may want to throw 3-4 more in there so he has some buddys to hang out with. - Nereus

Aquarium Loaches for sale at AquariumFish.net, a Retail Live Tropical Fish Store.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

#3 looks like a Leporinus fasciatus tetra, the banded leporinus. It becomes quite big.
They sometimes sell them as loaches, but it is a bottom feeding tetra from continents away from any loach.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Whoa Nav, you're right! I just did an image search and that's what came up. Good call. That's what I get for trying to be smart:two_plus_two_equals


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Yea I'm with Nav. Black, your right again lol


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

navigator black said:


> #3 looks like a Leporinus fasciatus tetra, the banded leporinus. It becomes quite big.
> They sometimes sell them as loaches, but it is a bottom feeding tetra from continents away from any loach.


BINGO!
Thanks so much! That is definitely my little guy. So far all of them are looking happy and healthy. Hopefully they will stay that way for the long haul.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Now for the bad news -I have seen them at 15-20cm. He's going to get very big...

Apparently, they are commonly sold as banded loaches. They are nice fish in big tanks, in groups. It's an oddball to find in a situation like that. It's usually a specialist's fish.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

navigator black said:


> Now for the bad news -I have seen them at 15-20cm. He's going to get very big...
> 
> Apparently, they are commonly sold as banded loaches. They are nice fish in big tanks, in groups. It's an oddball to find in a situation like that. It's usually a specialist's fish.


That is what I have been reading- that they can get quite big. If that's the case, I have some other tanks set up that he can hang out in. The only thing that I am concerned about him going after right now are my Danio's. But he doesn't seem to be going after any other fish. He kind of has that "hey, let's play! come on guys!" look to him and all the other fish seem a little scared by him right now. Either way, I think he is a really pretty fish, and adds some nice flair to my somewhat dull tank.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Also, it appears this guy (or maybe the new black/white skirt tetra?) is nipping the fins of my Angels. Looks like somebody is going in with my Silver Dollars. Something tells me they won't put up with that kind of behavior.


----------

